# Old Lord of the Rings Art



## pippin53 (Aug 22, 2006)

I've always wanted to acquire some of the old art found on the covers of the Paperback LOTR books from the 60s and 70s. Does anyone know if it is still available or who the artist was? 
Thanks,
Ken


----------



## Extollager (Jun 24, 2013)

Good luck!

http://mike-is-bored.blogspot.com/2009/10/barbara-remington-lord-of-rings-poster.html


----------



## j d worthington (Jun 24, 2013)

While I never had the Remington "Wilderness" poster, I did have the Remington (as well as the Baynes) map. They disappeared somewhere during one of the moves (during the divorce, if memory serves)... a pity, as I'd really like to have them around again....


----------

